# Wan-eta Cocoa Color Label



## CreekWalker (Jul 20, 2010)

I have found the amber Wan-eta Cocoa jars from Boston, Mass over the years. Most of these are valued under $20 , but today I saw one with it's label and original top. At $85 it did not interest me personally, but it is a rarity to find one still labeled!


----------



## soda bottle (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, and the label looks like it's still in good shape to boot.  Value is higher if the label is still intact , but at $85 I could'nt tell you if it's a good buy unless you really wanted it.  Still neat to find it with the label.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

Definitely worth taking a picture! Thanks!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2010)

I dug one with the tin/zinc and porceline top still on it...it has a million seed bubbles. 
 The label on this one is killer, I'd say worth $40 all easy, and maybe even worth the asking price to collectors of mason jars or Wan-Eta stuff.
 I know I would not part with it unless I saw at LEAST $40.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree the label's a rarity. The 40 dollar range would be reasonable. Would you say a knockout paper label such as this would double the value of most jars and bottles? Here is a Memphis pre-prohibition whiskey with a fair condition label and tax stamp, dug and nestled in a rusty tin can! The bottles worth about $15 embossed , no labelas it is. How much more would a mint label add?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2010)

I think a mint super interesting and colored label could more than double the value of a bottle depending on the bottle itself. Like with a super rare bitters for example.
 That whiskey I would think would be in the $30 range with a mint label. Since they aren't worth that much without, they aren't really rare..so it follows they can be found with great labels.

 Just my opinion of course.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Oldtimer. With that said, is a original label added to a bare bottle a no-no, not a reproduction label , which is a fake. I would think not, because it is all original. I replace blades in Case pocketknives. I use original Case XX blades, not Remington, Keen Kutter or Catt. If you add a original grill to the 69 Chevelle, is it more desirable than a exact reproduction of the same grill it replaces. I think many bottles would benifit in ones collections, with a label even a reproduction, if not to be resold. I have many local straight side sodas I would love to have an original label.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 21, 2010)

I would probably pay $40-50 for a regular amber quart with a good, original label & lid. I think $85 is just a bit too much. I would tend to think that finding an original lid is just as tough if not harder to find than a jar with a decent label.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with that. Most quart beer collectors would rather have one highly embossed or with a nice colorfull label?


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2010)

I ONCE HAD ONE WITH MOST OF THE CONTENTS STILL IN IT.JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey all,
 Hope I'm not too late responding(work)
 C.W. 85 bucks is a little much IMO.I wouldn't hesitate if it were in the 55-60 range.
 I picked up this pint size for 48 buckeroos(including shipping)with original lid.
 All I need now is the half pint.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2010)

Here it is next to a quart size


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice pair ajohn,......I recently dug one of the smaller size,....and tried some of the zinc lids I had,...no fit. The lid on your smaller size looks like steel?


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2010)

Steel or tin,but not zinc. It also has a paper liner


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

*


----------



## ajohn (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Joe,what size would that one be?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

It's a pint...when I first dug it it looked like a zinc lid may fit, but different thread pitch.....[]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 27, 2010)

There's something about a nice, colorful label that's very appealing.  I think of how fragile that paper label is, how most everyone washed it off the jar so they could can fruit in it.  How once the bottle was discarded, the paper label on it was the first thing to be destroyed.  Years later, the bottle is retrieved from some privy hole or dump site, there's NEVER an intact label on it.  To me, that label adds a lot - I had to go back and look up what I paid for the same jar and it was $55.00 some (maybe 10) years ago.  Crazy?  maybe.  But, the label adds a value that is purely subjective - the Redbook gives us an idea of how much we might be willing to pay for a jar, but you just can't put a price on that label, it's added value is a little different for everyone.  Back when I decided to start collecting labeled coffee jars I bought pretty much anything with a label.  Now, I'm a bit more discerning.  I'll pay top dollar for a nice labeled AND embossed coffee jar, but with a label only it's got to grab me - there's got to be some nice graphics - and the more illogical the better.  If you look at my signature line, you'll see a Multiply link to the fruit jar ring boxes website.  I found myself intrigued by the huge variety of graphics and designs found on these simple little throw-away items.  Who would hang onto the box after they were done canning for the season?  Okay, so now I'm rambling - but I love the Wan-Eta label & if I didn't already have one, might pay $85 to get it.  (But, seriously, you've got to haggle).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2010)

I've seen a ton of 32oz. in 5 colors and some 16's but I love this little 1 cupper. Cute as heck, I'd love to shrink a photocopy of the label down to fit it. 
 The Indian woman is so politically incorrect it may be desirable and worth more or maybe not since Land O Lakes didn't change much except I think they covered up the knees so the whole making the boobs thing doesn't work anymore it may not. I buy store brand so I didn't test it.
 Anyway, I digest.
 Here it is.


----------

